# Homemade Bud Candy



## martyhowy (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Guys. I am new here but am on my second grow. I have done a lot of research to see whats in AN nutes and its quite impressive. Being the person I am I tried to copy a bit of what was in the nutes and came up with my own "super grow bud candy".
I have the budget to buy AN, but since I'm only growing bagseed for personal use I felt I could experiment a little.

First things first. This is a soil grow. 
I am using 1 400 w HPS for veg and Flowering
1 fan to circulate air
the room is 4x8
3 plants 1 flowering now

My Bud Candy Ingredients

3 tbs molasses
2 tbs MG Rose Bloom for flowering (I know its a supposed sin but it works when used right)
2 tbs MG all Purpose Plant food takes the place of the above for vegging
1/2 tbs og generic water soluble 5-20-20 fertilizer to add extra p and k (for flowering blend only
2/3 cup Acai Berry V8 juice blend
1 tbs Epsom Salt
4 cups water
2 pieces wheat bread
1 plastic ziplock bag with tiny holes poked through

Place the bread in the ziplock bag. Add that and the rest of the ingredients to a pot and allow to cook on low heat to reduce. 

When the mix reduces halfway (about 2 1/2 cups) remove the ziplock bag and let it cool down.

Now this is a potent mix so the next step is vital. I use 2 64 oz bottles or you can use a gallon bottle, add the cooled mix to the bottle and fill the rest with purified or bottled water.

I give to my babies 1/4 cup a piece per week. 

I will post pics soon. 

Tell me what you think or email me [email protected]


----------



## whiteflour (Jun 11, 2010)

Motherfucker. I was looking for the chocolate and sugar! I got dirt. ARRRRRRRR!!!


----------



## jack the beanstalk (Jun 12, 2010)

If you add ferts together like that prepare to have unexpected things happen. It may work for one plant and kill another.

Waiting for pics...


----------



## deflator (Jun 12, 2010)

Did you know it is actually a federal crime to recommend something as a fertilizer that has not been approved as one?

That may give you some notion that this is a bad idea. AN is a joke anyway, so maybe using inferior MG salts to make your own is a better idea...


----------



## Grizzdude (Jun 13, 2010)

Dude I was expecting a lollipop recepie!


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 14, 2010)

I actually I did not know that. I know a lot of people who are going to fed prison then. Anyway here are some pics. The first three were taken 5/28. The latter were taken this morning. I'm not saying I'm an expert, but if you are growing for personal use why not try it. And to Deflator, MG works great when used right.

In the 3rd pic you can see a 6 inch seedling. It turned out to be a girl too. I did not have them on 12/12 when they started showing signs of sex. I transplanted her to a new pot though. I put the Big one on 12/12 and the little one back to 18/6.


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 14, 2010)

What do you guys think?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 14, 2010)

What kind of experiment is this when it's your second grow and you're using bagseed? Where is the control group? My thoughts are that it's a waste of time and instead of trying to invent pixie dust, you should be learning how to clone or breed.


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 14, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> What kind of experiment is this when it's your second grow and you're using bagseed? Where is the control group? My thoughts are that it's a waste of time and instead of trying to invent pixie dust, you should be learning how to clone or breed.


 The control group are the plants getting regular ferts. I will clone and breed when I have the space. This isn't my life so I can fool around a bit. And since I didn't spend shit on seeds (unless you count the cost of the bag) why the hell not? Is this hurting you in any way?


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 14, 2010)

martyhowy said:


> The control group are the plants getting regular ferts. I will clone and breed when I have the space. This isn't my life so I can fool around a bit. And since I didn't spend shit on seeds (unless you count the cost of the bag) why the hell not? Is this hurting you in any way?


 Bagseed with or without ferts is not a control group. Grow some clones and apply your fairy juice to half of your batch. The other half is considered your 'control' since they all have the same genetic makeup.


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 16, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Bagseed with or without ferts is not a control group. Grow some clones and apply your fairy juice to half of your batch. The other half is considered your 'control' since they all have the same genetic makeup.


Whatever man. Why the hassle? You dont have to use it.


----------



## homebrewer (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, you asked a forum what it thinks so I voiced my opinion. Take it for what it's worth, but with 10 years experience, I can say that it would be a fun experiment but a waste of time.


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 17, 2010)

homebrewer said:


> Hey, you asked a forum what it thinks so I voiced my opinion. Take it for what it's worth, but with 10 years experience, I can say that it would be a fun experiment but a waste of time.


Now thats all I wanted to know. And it is a fun experiment. If this were some big production I would not try this on a crop. Now I see that you're, what we call, cool peoples.


----------



## martyhowy (Jun 17, 2010)

Sooo. Any comment on the pics. More to come.


----------



## vino (Jul 1, 2010)

what are these m8? are they lowriders?


----------



## GanjaFresh (Jul 1, 2010)

Aahahaha, I thought you were making candy outta your bud.


----------



## vino (Jul 2, 2010)

get some new pics up en it!

safe.


----------



## martyhowy (Jul 3, 2010)

vino said:


> what are these m8? are they lowriders?


 I don't know. She came out some mids from one of my boys. I figured she was an autoflower cuz she started flowering on 18/6 light schedule.


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 3, 2010)

instead of using that ziplock bag why not get some cheesecloth and use that instead?
Also you could get away without using the stove by just sticking all that into the cheesecloth and putting
into a 5 gallon bucket with a air pump pumping air into it for 24-36 hours.
Same concept as making compost teas..
I'd be leary with using the plastic to hold the ingredients though..


----------



## martyhowy (Jul 3, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> instead of using that ziplock bag why not get some cheesecloth and use that instead?
> Also you could get away without using the stove by just sticking all that into the cheesecloth and putting
> into a 5 gallon bucket with a air pump pumping air into it for 24-36 hours.
> Same concept as making compost teas..
> I'd be leary with using the plastic to hold the ingredients though..


Yeah thats what I first thought. Here are some more pics. Check them out.


----------



## GenghisKrhan (Jul 3, 2010)

deflator said:


> Did you know it is actually a federal crime to recommend something as a fertilizer that has not been approved as one?
> 
> That may give you some notion that this is a bad idea. AN is a joke anyway, so maybe using inferior MG salts to make your own is a better idea...


Did you know it's actually a federal crime to grow marijuana? Would that give you the notion that it's a bad idea??


----------



## Stonercool (Jul 13, 2010)

deflator said:


> Did you know it is actually a federal crime to recommend something as a fertilizer that has not been approved as one?
> 
> That may give you some notion that this is a bad idea. AN is a joke anyway, so maybe using inferior MG salts to make your own is a better idea...


Your name is pretty accurate - deflator. You sound like a tool man. Or a cop. LOL.

Advanced Nutrients is far from a joke. And if you were a serious grower, you'd know that. From what I've learned from my research (and curious, have you actually done any of your own or have you just been brainwashed by the morons on a lot of the boards?), they actually test their fertilizers on...surprise!...MJ. So, I'm more confident in their products than I would ever be on normal and everyday fertilizers.

Miracle Grow is the joke. It's for flowers and stuff, not for things you'd smoke - and I would never use it on things I'd eat. All of those harsh chemicals? No f'in way.

As for making your own Bud Candy, maybe I'm just an idiot and the people I've talked to are idiots, but I've never seen that work out well. I'm also lazy, so picking up a bottle is far preferable than slaving away on some secret recipe that may or may not work.

And I can always return the Bud Candy if it doesn't work - 100% guarantee, you know.

But what I don't do is come here to bash other nutrient companies when I've never even used them - that would make me a deflator. And probably some sort of shill.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 13, 2010)

Stonercool said:


> Miracle Grow is the joke. It's for flowers and stuff, not for things you'd smoke - and I would never use it on things I'd eat. All of those harsh chemicals? No f'in way.


 What exactly do you think AN is using?  Yep, it's those same synthetically derived nutes. I'm not an organic guy so I don't have an issue with synthetics, but I'm surprised you didn't notice that in your 'research' .


----------

